# Industry News: DJI To Announced Mavic 2 Pro and Mavic 2 Zoom on August 23, 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 10, 2018)

> It looks like we’re finally going to see the highly anticipated DJI Mavic 2 Pro and DJI Mavic 2 Zoom announced in New York City on August 23, 2018 at 10AM EST.
> Both of these drones were scheduled to be announced on July 18, 2018, but were delayed.
> *Key Specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## amorse (Aug 10, 2018)

I would be so pumped about this if I could fly a drone anywhere near where I lived. Not to sound too salty, but drone restrictions (while necessary) create quite the barrier to using them.


----------



## RGF (Aug 10, 2018)

amorse said:


> I would be so pumped about this if I could fly a drone anywhere near where I lived. Not to sound too salty, but drone restrictions (while necessary) create quite the barrier to using them.



Yes unfortunate a few selfish/thoughtless people (I don't know what else to call them) did not consider the impact of how they used their drones and now the rest of us are limited owing to their actions.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 13, 2018)

Promises to be a great drone. 
You wonder how far DJI can bring these drones. I don't think they could ever be silent unless they can somehow neutralise the sound. They are likely to become more and more restricted in where they can be used. They are potentially dangerous is in the wrong hands/
DJI have done a great job so far improving the technology of the drones. They certainly up to now haven't held back on technology.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 29, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Just got my Mavic 2 Pro. Here are some sample photos. 20MP RAW processed in LR CC Classic.
This one is a full size jpg at quality 69 from Photoshop. So, zoom in an see for yourselves.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 29, 2018)

some more Mavic 2 Pro smaller samples.


----------

